# DeLonghi Intensa Stuck on Insert Grounds Container



## phil-stoke (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, as the title says, I have a DeLonghi Intensa bean to cup machine and this morning went to use it as usual, it started to work and then stopped with the message "Insert Grounds Container" when the grounds container was already inserted

Nothing I do seems to clear it, I have tried cleaning everything as far as I can see and turning it off for a little while to see if it cleared the memory but with no effect.

On opening the side door the actual mechanism is not in view as it has moved out of the way in its grinding process

Has anyone any ideas what I can do

Thanks very much


----------

